# Haha



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Just...oh, wow.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh...... 
zoophile? 
xDDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yay.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yay.


You are a sick *censored.3.0* and need to be shot.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I wish him the best of luck in any case.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Just...oh, wow.


Well...
That's just-
Well...


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well I wish him the best of luck in any case.


You are bad and should feel bad.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supporting this, maybe?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so bad about it?
I'm only against beastiality if it hurts the animal.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Words cannot even begin to describe what I feel right now.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's
Wow -.-"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

And that's where I draw the line.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> And that's where I draw the line.


*That's*?

Mine would have been faar back


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? It's natural, animals have interspecies relations with each other in the wild all the time, and Humans are animals themselves.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have reason though
Right and wrong
We should keep it between humans


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With gays?


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight marriage
But that's me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not about right and wrong though, there's nothing wrong with it, it's just the morals we created. Which as we all know I hate.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, except animals have a very limited understanding of emotional bonds, if any at that.

See, animals *censored.3.0* for several reasons.  Reproduction is one, but you know how people go around spouting "dogs have gay sex too"?

There's this thing, see, called dominance, and nature kind of takes that *censored.2.0* seriously.  And when a male dog mounts another male dog, he's showing his dominance and humiliating the other dog.

In other words, you're hurting the animal psychologically.

It's essentially rape, too, since animals can't give consent.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir cannot handle the truth
Morals are morals
You kill a man, it's murder
We live in a proper society


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then every male animal is a rapist.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Felt this way since Day 1.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morals are evil, they drag us away from our roots and what comes natural, and whoever said anything about murder, i'm against that.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bestiality makes me think of necrophilia :X

Is that right?
No~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because unlike humans, they can communicate with each other. It doesn't work that way with human on dog.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad too?


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.0"


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

O.O
(__) that is ummm.......


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's defiling a corpse, and on top of that, it's disgusting and you're a sick *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Well animals have sex across species
So we should too!

Let's go ahead and murder and eat children o=
Why not rape some people?

We *are* just animals, right?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I liked necrophilia though, I just don't have a problem with people who do.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Well animals have sex across species
> So we should too!
> 
> Let's go ahead and murder and eat children o=
> Why not rape some people?


Dogs also *censored.3.0* inanimate objects.

Then again, there are already people marrying landmarks...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

wow, he has desires for raping dogs and horses.

I could have lived so much better without knowing that


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Well animals have sex across species
> So we should too!
> 
> Let's go ahead and murder and eat children o=
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/W7LlH_X8p5s&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/W7LlH_X8p5s&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o'

I give it 10 years


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> wow, he has desires for raping dogs and horses.
> 
> I could have lived so much better without knowing that


No, in all honestly most of the things i'm attracted to i'd never actually do. I am saving my virginity for someone I love, which I hope to be an adult female that I will have children with.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a point where tolerance becomes absurd.

Congratulations, you're *censored.3.0*ed up.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

A society needs morals, right, wrong, laws, rules, and order
Nuff' said 

Well not really but-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

why do all these sick *censored.3.0*s appear in America?

Don't we have enough with obesity and Iraq =<

glad Colombia is safe from those *censored.3.0*s<3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well add to the list I like Lolicon. But i've already said that here before.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm scared to google that :/


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are disgusting.

Read this very carefully, take it to heart, and do it.

Get professional help.

Go to a therapist, psychiatrist, hypnotist, whatever the *censored.3.0* makes you not deranged and disgusting.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, look at any Lucky Star character and you'll understand. XD


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky Star?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Dustin...

That is disgusting...

Numner, don't Google it.

_Don't_

Mega, you need help now.
They say these habits appear when a person is raped somewhere around birth :l


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a show about high school girls that look like they are 6-11.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loli is... hentai of childlike characters I believe.


----------



## L-llusion (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also try Kodomo no Jikan.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Dustin...
> 
> That is disgusting...
> 
> ...


I'm afraid.

I really am.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough 
I lost a small part of the virginity of my mind when I read this topic
@.@

@Tom

WTFH O_O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel like I've become mentally disturbed from reading some of Mega's posts. I don't think sleep mode will be functioning properly tonight.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah don't worry numner, i'm not into the real thing. I do have SOME morals.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I feel like I've become mentally disturbed from reading some of Mega's posts. I don't think sleep mode will be functioning properly tonight.


YOU CAN'T UNSEEN WHAT YOU HAVE SEEN

Like how bad I did that meme or w/e


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Mega?
Morals?

Which Dustin are we talking to right now, out of the select four?


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well I guess that justifies it

>_>


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then you're a coward.

Get help, learn your *censored.2.0*, then come back, kid.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rapist would get a good laugh at his current state @w@


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

This thread is somewhat making me laugh, I just wonder how you'd react if you heard one of the other things i'm into (trust me, it's much worse than loli, beastiality, just about anything else i've already told you) You'd most likely barf and be scarred for life.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss.
*censored.3.0* "The more you know"

This was a horrible thing to know o=


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread is somewhat making me laugh, I just wonder how you'd react if you heard one of the other things i'm into (trust me, it's much worse than loli, beastiality, just about anything else i've already told you) You'd most likely barf and be scarred for life.


_Get help._

I can't *censored.3.0*ing stress this enough.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread is somewhat making me laugh, I just wonder how you'd react if you heard one of the other things i'm into (trust me, it's much worse than loli, beastiality, just about anything else i've already told you) You'd most likely barf and be scarred for life.


...edited for dem naughty and curios kids


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Mega

Why the *censored.3.0* did you mention that

I have bad curiosity

But I will never REALLY want to know

But it will eat me up inside

And I don't know what's worse, knowing or not knowing


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Ignorance is bliss.
> *censored.3.0* "The more you know"
> 
> This was a horrible thing to know o=


Ha, maybe I am ignorant, maybe i'm looking at life at the wrong perspective, would you believe I used to be against almost every thing i'm into today? It's crazy how people can change. But either way, here's the way I see it:
1. I'm ignorant and i'm looking at life the wrong way.
2. I'm the only one looking at it the right way.
The world may never know.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Mega
> 
> Why the *censored.3.0* did you mention that
> 
> ...


Knowing more than likely. Flee this topic, run the hell away!


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Get help._
_Get help._
_Get help._
_Get help._
_Get help._


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My evil side loves that stuff. So, how did you guess?


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guro?
Wt-





Don't *censored.3.0*ing tell me.
 :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

DO NOT ASK NUMNER

MEGA PLEASE GET HELP ;o;

i'll be nice to you forever @w@


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

How in the world did this thread turn into me and my fetishes anyway?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> How in the world did this thread turn into me and my fetishes anyway?


Because you're a sick *censored.3.0* and support this *censored.2.0*.

And you need help.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

From a level from 1 to 9001
How bad is guro?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god C, everytime I see at the bottom of the page "Now posting C" I anticipate what you are posting in the thread, you never disappoint.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

*Help*

You need it.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I can't stress it enough.

If you take anything away from your experiences with me, let it be this:

Get help.

Do it.

Just do it.

The world will thank you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> From a level from 1 to 9001
> How bad is guro?


9000

-1 because people actually watch it


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

How bad could it be :l


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> How bad could it be :l


You would be surprised.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Mega i feel like a sick *censored.3.0* speaking to you @w@


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Quickly goes to youtube*

No reactions.
2 girls one cup...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Gnome adds to the conversation.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't find any Guro on youtube, it'd be deleted instantly, faster than anything else, what's the best way I can describe it...
Ok take the word Guro remove the U and replace it with O, then remove O and replace it E, then add Hentai at the end of it.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant reactions

Not the real thing o=

You can see how bad things are in the faces of victims


----------



## AndyB (Aug 29, 2009)

*Comes into the thread.*

Mega, you are a sick *censored.3.0*.
You really, really *censored.3.0*ing are.

There isn't anything else really, to show how I'm really feeling.
Goodnight, and *censored.3.0* you


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *Comes into the thread.*
> 
> Mega, you are a sick *censored.3.0*.
> You really, really *censored.3.0*ing are.
> ...


That came out less threatening that I thought


----------



## AndyB (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From me... towards Mega?
Yeah, was a little bit.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *Comes into the thread.*
> 
> Mega, you are a sick *censored.3.0*.
> You really, really *censored.3.0*ing are.
> ...


Thanks for your contribution to this discussion.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Mega wait

Don't reply D:

It's a trap!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

^5 boys, Mega left.

Now we can discuss the sick animal rapist.


EDIT: FFFFFUUUUU


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ^5 boys, Mega left.
> 
> Now we can discuss the sick animal rapist.


Sick, dead, baby animal rapist.

:c


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

I remember channel chasing through Opera, she says bad people like our friend there get raped then turn into massive pedos/perverts :c

the chain keeps going on and we have just encountered a prey

mega do you enjoy your perverted fetishes?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I remember channel chasing through Opera, she says bad people like our friend there get raped then turn into massive pedos/perverts :c
> 
> the chain keeps going on and we have just encountered a prey
> 
> mega do you enjoy your perverted fetishes?


I wasn't raped XD
And all except the Guro, it's one of my smaller fetishes because only one part of me likes it.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means you're bipolar.

Get help.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

suuuuuuure..

Opera also talked about denial


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

whats wrong with not caring what people are into? thats how the flaming with mega started...

i dont care what the kid likes... if he likes to suck horse... he can... but im not being a part of it...


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

lothread


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> suuuuuuure..
> 
> Opera also talked about denial


NO NOT THE CLOSET


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> whats wrong with not caring what people are into? thats how the flaming with mega started...
> 
> i dont care what the kid likes... if he likes to suck horse... he can... but im not being a part of it...


Until he gets you into someone's sick pleasures


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> whats wrong with not caring what people are into? thats how the flaming with mega started...
> 
> i dont care what the kid likes... if he likes to suck horse... he can... but im not being a part of it...


Except for the physical and emotion abuse it puts the animal through?

Great thinking, dip*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was into that stuff along time ago... it comes and goes...

yet to like animals though...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What physical and emotional abuse? They don't even care. The only way it hurts it is if it's a small animal, which i'm against.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Cloak, don't waste your time with Harry, he's known to be horrible with these types of discussions.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :X 
Just
 :X 

I'd laugh if the animals started back.

Feel the pain


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are deranged, go get help, then your thoughts will be valid.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do rape back. Haven't you seen those videos on youtube of dogs mounting a child or someone's leg?


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt he say that animals didnt care before?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

I just imagined a deer raping Mega.

:X

*censored.3.0* you mega you're making me think all sick


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow a leg
With clothes
And the kids never did anything

Now if it were horse, and you-

:X


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I just imagined a deer raping Mega.
> 
> :X
> 
> *censored.3.0* you mega you're making me think all sick


0.0


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I just imagined a deer raping Mega.
> 
> :X
> 
> *censored.3.0* you mega you're making me think all sick


Didn't you once have a dream you were me? (I think that was you), Xela if you wanna tell me something about these thoughts you have of me :S


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're just incompetent.

c:


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep
He was watching the stuff you watch

And fa-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

no i didn't have a dream i was you

j had a dream all that sick *censored.2.0* you watch just appeared


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do realise a mod will ban me, you and mega for like a week if they see this... right?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why me?

All I did was post an interesting news article.

Mega admitted to being a sick *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

How come these things always happen when i'm in my bed getting ready to sleep, why not during the day?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Because you watch hentai during the day or somethingg


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Because you watch hentai during the day or somethingg


No, I usually do that at night on my wii, my mom is always home and our computer is in the hallway, you see why that doesn't work out?


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that was my idea :\


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Doesn't too much flash crap out the webpage?


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

yep... so i use a select site 

that works just like youtube


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

o.(\


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Omg
Clown D:
CLOOOWN D:


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Omg
> Clown D:
> CLOOOWN D:


took you long enough


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a *censored.3.0*ing huge bug crawling on your shirt DD:


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut

strange... there was...


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?

What were you expecting o=


----------



## merinda! (Aug 29, 2009)

*I just hoped the animals didn't get pregnant
or I hope they at least used protection.*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *I just hoped the animals didn't get pregnant
> or I hope they at least used protection.*


=_=

>.>

I saw that.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*what was there to see?
or was there something i missed?*


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 29, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *I just hoped the animals didn't get pregnant
> or I hope they at least used protection.*


ARE YOU *censored.3.0*ING ********?


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 29, 2009)

I lol'd here,
when a man from Mossy Point was suspected of sexually assaulting and strangling a female goat; he was arrested months later in the abduction of another goat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2009)

What the hell? You know how sickly perverted that is? Okay, I've just lost the .1/100000000000000000000000000000∞ respect I had for you, Dustin. That's just wrong...


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 29, 2009)

that's messed up


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 29, 2009)

...no comment.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 29, 2009)

:\ @ The dogs ghetto cast.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> o.(\


/).(\ There you go.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

>


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## L-llusion (Aug 29, 2009)

So I've read through the whole thread. All I can say is,


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

L-llusion said:
			
		

> So I've read through the whole thread. All I can say is,


YAY : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 29, 2009)

kso,

Mega you're sick. You're in some *censored.3.0*ing phase that you won't get out of unless you get help. Trust me, you need it. You have all these mental disorders, and it's disgusting that you agree with this. Morals are necessary when we live in a society like this, otherwise the human race would be long gone. You can't use the fact that male dogs hump other male dogs and that we're animals too or whatever to justify and defend your "views". They do it for dominance. Also, animals can be like scarred for life because it is rape that you're doing- and I doubt they want it. Remember our minds are more complex than an animals'. Oh and Dustin, I don't have the least doubt that you'll become a pedo being that you're attracted to naked pictures of little girls :l 
So ha, good luck finding a mate someday. Honestly, if you don't put your act no one will want to be with you. Seriously, they'll be fearing for their lives. Dustin you need serious help, and this is coming from everyone. Please, rush your ass to the asylum for your own sake (and perhaps everyone elses). 
Also, unlike most people here, what you said didn't really freak me out, so I just wanted to point out that by reading this thread I did not lose any mental virginity or whatever, I could care less, I got a good laugh. 

Now for my views on the article:
lmfao.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> kso,
> 
> Mega you're sick. You're in some *censored.3.0*ing phase that you won't get out of unless you get help. Trust me, you need it. You have all these mental disorders, and it's disgusting that you agree with this. Morals are necessary when we live in a society like this, otherwise the human race would be long gone. You can't use the fact that male dogs hump other male dogs and that we're animals too or whatever to justify and defend your "views". They do it for dominance. Also, animals can be like scarred for life because it is rape that you're doing- and I doubt they want it. Remember our minds are more complex than an animals'. Oh and Dustin, I don't have the least doubt that you'll become a pedo being that you're attracted to naked pictures of little girls :l
> So ha, good luck finding a mate someday. Honestly, if you don't put your act no one will want to be with you. Seriously, they'll be fearing for their lives. Dustin you need serious help, and this is coming from everyone. Please, rush your ass to the asylum for your own sake (and perhaps everyone elses).
> ...


I never said anything about male X male dogs, C brought that up, I was talking about dogs X cats and cats X rabbits, etc. and honestly why do you people care what i'm attracted to? It shouldn't affect your opinions of me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just odd for everyone to handle. It's so ab normal. 

Why would you wanna "do" a dog or something...?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well like I said once before I wouldn't want to, i'm saving my virginity for a human, but that doesn't mean i'm not attracted to animals, which I am, I have been since I was a kid.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, that. You're using that to justify that humans can *censored.3.0* animals. Animals do it because they want to do it, or show dominance. When a human *censored.3.0*s a dog it's not the same as when a cat *censored.3.0*s a dog. We are animals too, but we have a higher mind state and complexity than those animals. 

Dustin what you are attracted to DOES change peoples' opinions of you. For example, if you thought I was some innocent little girl and I were to say something like: "I like to pour acid all over guys and rip their balls off with like pliers and then make them eat it and then -insert twisted gross sex scene here- you wouldn't still think of me as an innocent little girl. So ha, yes a person's opinion of you does change by the things you are attracted to.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffeh, I honeslty didn't think i'd get this from you, of all people. So does this mean your against homosexuality too? Since your using morals and the dominance thing in your defence.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> kso,
> 
> Mega you're sick. You're in some *censored.3.0*ing phase that you won't get out of unless you get help. Trust me, you need it. You have all these mental disorders, and it's disgusting that you agree with this. Morals are necessary when we live in a society like this, otherwise the human race would be long gone. You can't use the fact that male dogs hump other male dogs and that we're animals too or whatever to justify and defend your "views". They do it for dominance. Also, animals can be like scarred for life because it is rape that you're doing- and I doubt they want it. Remember our minds are more complex than an animals'. Oh and Dustin, I don't have the least doubt that you'll become a pedo being that you're attracted to naked pictures of little girls :l
> So ha, good luck finding a mate someday. Honestly, if you don't put your act no one will want to be with you. Seriously, they'll be fearing for their lives. Dustin you need serious help, and this is coming from everyone. Please, rush your ass to the asylum for your own sake (and perhaps everyone elses).
> ...


Basically..

Get help, sick *censored.3.0*.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support homosexuality. There's nothing wrong with human x human of either gender, just like it's fine with me if dogs want to have gay sex or whatever. But there's a difference between that (which I don't mind) and then saying that humans should go ahead and *censored.3.0* all the horses they want because it doesn't affect the horses in any way, which it does. You're raping them, you're like mentally scarring them and it's wrong. It's *censored.3.0*ing selfish.

Oh, and it made me laugh how you said you wouldn't think you'd get this from me. I've told you things like this a million times. Oh and don't play the *censored.3.0*ing guilt trip on me like you always do, it doesn't work it simply makes me laugh and think you're more of a *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you did with a horse they'd kick you in the face and kill you.

So go ahead try!  : D


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Dustin: 0 Jenn: 1

I'll be keeping a scoreboard, k?


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The horses seem to like it whenever I watch it...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how is homosexuality different than any other things? When you break it down it's basically the same thing of attraction, there are things I change have changed and probably will change, but the things I like will never change, I don't see anything wrong with them whatsoever and I can't just magically stop, you know personally, if I was all moral and stuff, and thought the way you guys do, if I knew someone that liked this stuff, I wouldn't judge him by that stuff.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're like surprise dry *censored.3.0*ing them, I doubt they enjoy that.

Edit: Dustin are you *censored.3.0*ing stupid? How many times must one tell you that two humans *censored.3.0*ing each other of either gender isn't the same as a human *censored.3.0*ing an animal? The two humans have the same complex mind that animals don't have, a human's mind and animal's mind isn't the same. Animals don't think, they go by instinct. It's not the same thing Dustin.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Dustin: 0 Jenn: 1
> 
> I'll be keeping a scoreboard, k?


Me and Cloak won already


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if Daniel Radcliffe can do it, so can I!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but he came back and now Jenn's handling him by herself.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err, right...

Mega, I know a good therapist that can help..

Dude, you remind me of like a beta human >.>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD LMAO!! spot on Alecks.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, they don't think, they do go by instinct, so why in the world would it "scar" them? It's just normal stuff for them. Out of all the Zoo pronz i've seen, those dogs and horses looked like they were enjoying it, if they didn't like it, they would've started biting and kicking. And also, if any kind of sexual things did scar an animal, then every single female cat is mentally scarred, learn the anatomy of a male cat and you'll get what I mean by that.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

-___(\

And another flame war -C*- starts.


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

*censored.9.10* Hatsumiku


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> -___(\
> 
> And another flame war -C*- starts.


I helped =D


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> *censored.9.10* Hatsumiku


Oh look, another flamer wannabe. I'll just report this and leave.


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

I am the real deal bbz.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> -___(\
> 
> And another flame war -C*- starts.


He made the topic knowing something like this would happen, meaning his trolling was an absolute success.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> I am the real deal bbz.


Psshhhh Pshhh Pshhh.

Wannabe.


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

"Oh look, another anime *censored.7.6*, I'll just leave my room on Habbo Hotel"


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there you go again with using male cats and female cats. It's not the same thing when it's two cats whereas when it's a cat and a human. You don't have to think to be emotionally scarred. Think of all of the dogs that are abused by people today. Those dogs have a hard time being nice to their next owners, right? They're scarred by the abuse of their previous owner. You don't have to be able to think to be scarred.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> "Oh look, another anime *censored.7.6*, I'll just leave my room on Habbo Hotel"


Ah, don't forget copier.


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

Ah I apologise, excuse me while I go fap over furry. ED is the perfect place for me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not talking about abuse though, and a cat x human I wouldn't aproove of anyway because it WOULD hurt the cat, but when it comes to bigger animals like big dogs, it doesn't, it's not like it's beating the dog or anything, most zoophiles love their dogs and treat them good.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, another over-reactive drama queen.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Ah I apologise, excuse me while I go fap over furry. ED is the perfect place for me.


I love ED, they have some nice pics.


----------

